# Round 2, Game 7: Houston Rockets (3) @ Los Angeles Lakers (3) [5/17]



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## azn kobe jr (May 6, 2006)

If we don't win, I have literally lost all hope


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

azn kobe jr said:


> If we don't win, I have literally lost all hope


Well obviously.


----------



## azn kobe jr (May 6, 2006)

Basel said:


> Well obviously.


No, I don't mean just for this season. I'm talking about the season after this, and after that season...etc.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

I actually don't care. We're not gonna win the title. Might as well end the misery sooner rather than later.

I don't even want to watch this game. I've had enough of this ****ty, ridiculous series.

We can't win with Pau and Odom as our big men. I want to see Pau dealt for someone tougher.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

Damian Necronamous said:


> I actually don't care. We're not gonna win the title. Might as well end the misery sooner rather than later.
> 
> I don't even want to watch this game. I've had enough of this ****ty, ridiculous series.
> 
> We can't win with Pau and Odom as our big men. I want to see Pau dealt for someone tougher.


:rofl: typical damian


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Seriously, who are we kidding? We're not gonna win on Sunday.

Everything is lined up against us. It's an afternoon game, Fisher and Sasha aren't making shots, we're down on ourselves.

Fisher and Sasha's sudden sucking is mostly responsible for our stagnant offense here. When we can't hit outside shots, our inside guys don't have the freedom to work. We have no hope of winning a title unless we hit 8-10 threes a game.


----------



## azn kobe jr (May 6, 2006)

Damian Necronamous said:


> Seriously, who are we kidding? We're not gonna win on Sunday.
> 
> Everything is lined up against us. It's an afternoon game, Fisher and Sasha aren't making shots, we're down on ourselves.
> 
> Fisher and Sasha's sudden sucking is mostly responsible for our stagnant offense here. When we can't hit outside shots, our inside guys don't have the freedom to work. We have no hope of winning a title unless we hit 8-10 threes a game.


Agreed


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

game 7, either way if we win or lose i'm going to be happy.

if we win, obviously we'll get a chance to continue our quest for a championship.

if we lose, there's no doubt we're going have to blow up this team. the rockets really exposed our weakness which is being bunch of sissies and pansies.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

Damian Necronamous said:


> Seriously, who are we kidding? We're not gonna win on Sunday.
> 
> Everything is lined up against us. It's an afternoon game, Fisher and Sasha aren't making shots, we're down on ourselves.
> 
> Fisher and Sasha's sudden sucking is mostly responsible for our stagnant offense here. When we can't hit outside shots, our inside guys don't have the freedom to work. We have no hope of winning a title unless we hit 8-10 threes a game.


Actually, I have no doubt we'll win on Sunday. We're not a good lead horse but we seem to play well when the stakes are high. Nevertheless, there are some very disconcerting things about this team. We can't defend opposing PGs. Fisher is completely shot at this point. All he had left was a decent jumper and even that has left him. I think both parties need to go their seperate ways this offseason. Then, you have our complacency as a team and there are no better examples of that then Gasol and Walton. It seems they'd rather be tanning on the beach than playing ball at times. You can't forget our immaturity. Primadonnas like Sasha make it really difficult to root for this team. Whether it is whining about calls or boasting after routine plays, this team is full of players who enjoy the theatrics of the big stage far too much. However, what is most troubling is the fact that our two biggest stars, Kobe and PJ, can't seem to instill a hunger or sense of urgency in this team. Where is the leadership from these guys? They seem to have gotten by with a free pass since the threepeat because they've both looked pretty bad is big spots since then. The 04' Finals, blowing the 3-1 lead against Phoenix, last year's Finals. Rather than molding this aimless band of underachievers into something, they seem content to just do their jobs and point the finger at everyone else when something goes wrong.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

**** you Pau **** you Kobe **** you Sasha **** you Fisher **** you Bynum **** you Phil **** you Odom **** you Luke...the rest of you can just suck my dick

Go Lakers


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

DANNY said:


> :rofl: typical damian


Although it's typical Damian, he's not that far off this time on the title part. We will win Sunday, but the title... I don't know. 

This team has some glaring weaknesses, most of which were remaining from from last season and never addressed.

The Lakers playing this inconsistent will struggle to get past the nuggets, and get annihilated by the Cavs.


----------



## farzadkavari (Oct 13, 2004)

People need to calm down!! I know the Lakers have been playing crappy and cold but I'm very hopefull that we will finish these guys in game 7. This whole series could be a big wake up call for us and build our character for the next round. Just look at the Celtics, last year after going to 2 game 7 series they won the championship. So let's look at this situation in a positive way.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

farzadkavari said:


> People need to calm down!! I know the Lakers have been playing crappy and cold but I'm very hopefull that we will finish these guys in game 7. This whole series could be a big wake up call for us and build our character for the next round. Just look at the Celtics, last year after going to 2 game 7 series they won the championship. *So let's look at this situation in a positive way.*


*Im positive* the Lakers are filled with a bunch of weak minded, heartless, yet somehow arrogant *****s


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Alright friends... It's time. 

LETS GET IT ON!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Time for Lakers to put up or shut up.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Let's Go Lakers! :woot:


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Anyone notice Stewart Scot's eyes are bloodshot red?


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Good Start!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Holy crap Fisher is awful


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Everybody but Fisher looks great so far.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

I like seeing Kobe driving on most of his shot so far.

Bynum and Gasol been very active on both ends so far.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Refs letting em play tonight huh?


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

yeah... not so sure about sitting Bynum already... They just had two easy baskets in the paint.. In literally three total positions since Bynum sat.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

lol.. Another basket in the paint..


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Seriously Phil, it's a game seven... Worry about rest in the next round.. Bynum and Gasol together were playing dominant defense inside for the first time in the entire playoffs.. Then you sit Bynum and bring Lamar in, and they score 4 times in the paint.. And really could have had 6 baskets in the paint if they Scola didn't miss two easy ones.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

So far Bynum has showed up in a big way.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Are you ****ing kidding? A tech for that? Hahahahahahahaha


----------



## azn kobe jr (May 6, 2006)

Darth Bryant said:


> Are you ****ing kidding? A tech for that? Hahahahahahahaha


I'm not watching the game; what was the tech for?


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

azn kobe jr said:


> I'm not watching the game; what was the tech for?


Bynum scored, ran down the floor and ran over brooks.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Can't complain so far. We're doing what we're supposed to.

I hated what I saw from Kobe in the last 1:30, though. His attitude there is the kind of attitude that could let Houston back in the game. He pulled up for a stupid three and bricked it, then played crappy defense on Wafer and allowed him a wide open jumper.

We had better bring the intensity to start the third quarter, and go for the jugular.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

24 minutes to prove it.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Have i told you guys how much i love (no ****) Trevor Ariza?


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Kobe having another bad night.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Right as I say that he nails a basket. Got to love it.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Bynum's playing allright.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Kobe is killing me right now...


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

PauloCatarino said:


> Bynum's playing allright.


You kidding? He's raping the rockets right now.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Darth Bryant said:


> You kidding? He's raping the rockets right now.


lol, I was trying not to jinx the guy!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

This is one of those games were Kobe pisses me off greatly.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

How do we continue to get dicked over on these calls?

Kobe pushing out Hayes?
The continuation for Artest?

Just awful, awful calls made right in front of the action that make absolutely no sense

NBA officials are getting so much worse.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

refs are screwing us but our defense has been outstanding and is the reason we're winning. Kobe never plays well in the early games but he's played solid all around. 

Bynum and Gasol playing like men have given us the boost we needed. 

Fisher starting to break down deensively. Hopefully Farmar can hold up.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

My guess is this one's in the bag :evil:

A little work to do. I'll log on later.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Refs gotta wake the **** up.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

These mother****ing refs are killing me making **** up after the play that call on Gasol was terrible. Good basket by Brown.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

jazzy1 said:


> refs are screwing us but our defense has been outstanding and is the reason we're winning. Kobe never plays well in the early games but he's played solid all around.
> 
> .


The only thing Kobe did well tonight is not take anymore jumpers when he saw it just wasn't gonna happen today.

His defense was decent tonight as well.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Darth Bryant said:


> The only thing Kobe did well tonight is not take anymore jumpers when he saw it just wasn't gonna happen today.
> 
> His defense was decent tonight as well.


Kobe missed alot of easy shots in the paint but has rebounded and set up teammates well. Refs don't give him alot of respect alot of hits and no foul calls he's taken.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Gasol is Jekyll and Hyde I mean he's been outstanding tonight where the hell was this on the road in this series. There's no way we should have lost twice to this current roster. 

Gasol be this Gasol and we'll have no problems.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Hey Hey Hey

GOODBYE!


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Congrats to the Lakers! Now lets beat the Nuggets.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Better late than never?

Why can't Andrew play like that all the time? He just needs to be patient and play with strength and intensity. I expect him to be a consistent contributor against Denver. 

Good to see Sasha hit some shots at the end of the game - that dunk really got him going.

If Ariza, Sasha and Bynum play well, we simply cannot be beaten. If we add Fisher to the mix, we're even better. Let's hope we play defense like we did in Games 5 and 7 the entire time we play Denver.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Fresh start...let us hope


----------



## thegza (Feb 18, 2003)

At the end of the day we are at the Western Conference Finals and I think we match-up pretty well with the Nuggets.

Gasol and Bynum are gonna have tough matchups, but I see Odom and Ariza having good series and I'm excited that we don't have to struggle with Aaron Brooks dribble penetration anymore..haha.

Kobe needs to DO work.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

I think Kobe is gonna have a big series vs the nuggets.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

I'd like to see Bynum and Gasol carry this game over into the next series. They both played some great defense. They were active and made some great rotations. Not a great deal of missed assignments compared to other games from both of them. Having Bynum out there at center really helps Gasol, because lets face it Gasol is a PF. 

Lakers fed the interior more tonight than they do on average. I like that as well. 

Kudos to Ariza, he woke up and played great.


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

Well, Im glad this is over, I was trying not even to think about this one before the game lol
Gasol and Bynum did great, could have done this for a long time. Kobe had a solid game I say, missed those chippies but that opened a lots for Pau.
Finally hope Sasha could gain a little confidence that left in him, we need the bench vs Denver.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Do Nuggets even have anyone who can matchup well with Kobe? I can't recall who tried to guard him last year, but it was pretty awful for the Nuggets.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Good win. What angers me is, if we wanted to, we could have played like this every game of this series. What we did was make ourselves look more vulnerable as we go deeper in.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Yeah Kobe is gonna have a huge series Daunte Jones will start on Kobe but he's no where near as good as Battier and Artest so Kobwe will have it much easier I also expect Kmart to play Kobe as well. And If Bynum and Gasol play with this sorta energy and effort we should win the series. 

I think our defense should be fixated on Billups. He's the key force him to struggle they will struggle.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

For all the guys panicking before the game: shame on you.

Easy, EASY win.

Now let's get some Nuggets!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Great game fellas! Man the Staples Center was rockin for the 1st 3 qtrs! Our defense was much better and our rotations looked good out there. Gasol had a monster game but it was a fairly quiet one. He started out slow and you could tell that it was bugging him by his demeanor on the sideline, but he turned it around. My cousin and i didnt even know that he had 18 rebounds until the announcer said it after the game was over. Bynum played big out there. He had an extra bounce in his step that was noticeable. Hopefully he brings that against Denver. Ariza hit some big shots and Sasha stepped it up after the dunk. Kobe had a quiet night. Lamar's impact was felt a little more on the defensive side. He had a few nice blocks and he played some decent defense on Artest. Fishers defense on Brooks today was actually pretty decent. He was moving his feet out there and our bigs were rotating out to slow Brooks down long enough to let Fish catch up. On a lighter note, the Rocket fans at the game got the treatment. We damn near made this cute blonde chick in a Houston uni cry with the boos we were throwing her way. lol Overall is was a great game to be at. Ran into Gary Payton's sorry *** in line. Asked him to suit up and play a little defense for us. Dude just smiled and said "yeah right.." Funny thing is during the game when they put his face up on the jumbotron the whole arena booed his ***! Carlos Boozer was also at the game. Alot of the regulars made appearances as well (Denzel, Jorge Lopez, Dustin Hoffman, I think I saw Andy Garcia there too...and of course Jack) =P 

Good times and im still drunk..


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Nice...Sweet that you met the Glove


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Glad you had fun, Cuban.

Hell of a game and glad we finally got the series taken care of. Took far longer than it needed to be. Props to the Rockets, though. They never gave up in this series. Time to take care of the Nuggets.


----------

